# 5dp3dt ....and now I'm going crazy 😯



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

This is really a pointless post but just need to vent somewhere and may as well be here! I'm 5dp3dt and until today I have been relaxed and going with the flow....now...I feel as if I have been counting down each minute of the day and want to go to bed just so it's the next day to do it all over again! Test day on Fri 13th (eeek) 6 sleeps and i'm so scared, I have no symptoms at all which is scaring me 😢 ....hurry up OTD!! Xxx


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi MissFruity, 
I felt exactly the same at 5dp3dt & I'm still feeling the same now at 13dp3dt! I would love to tell u it gets easier but u do keep counting down the minutes! 
Best advice I can give u is try & do things to occupy your time so u don't just focus on that! 

Constant symptom spotting (when they start because I'm sure they will) is what I've been struggling with most. AF cramps are the most constant symptom I've had throughout but so far she's been kept at bay! 

Good luck & fingers crossed for this working for you

Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

D its Lauren!  

Are you gonna stick it out and wait? Xxx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Zozo! Wen is ure OTD? I get bloods done 11dp3dt so 5 more sleeps eek! I'm the same keep checking for implantation spotting but not had any but I knw a lot of ppl dnt, had slight AF cramps but that's it, feeling quite gd actually! 😯 massive good luck! Xxx

Hey Lauren! Yip DP isn't allowing me to POAS, was thinking of sneakily doing it alone but decided against it! Give me strength to get this week out the way lol 😀 xxx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Zozo just noticed ure OTD is today eeek! ! Hope it's a great day for u xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good luck Zozo

D I think that's what I'm gonna do test on the quiet, although I know I need to hold it together if its a bfn, not caught up on group much been working loads so sorry if you said but have you had any signs? You so deserve it xxx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

Nope none at all! A few AF cramps but really light barely noticeable! Dnt knw if it's good or bad not feeling anything 😢 can't bear to think about it being a BFN! Oh lauren u make me wana be naughty and test lol xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Don't do it!!! I'm gonna try so hard not to, if its BFP you will miss out on that moment together, if its bfn you have to hold yourself together or admit you were sneaky

I regretted testing early last time, I tested from 9dpo and every day after, in a way though it was better the way it worked out as 4 days before otd (st Mary's have an 18 day 2ww) I woke up with full AF so at least I already knew

AF pains are a good sign I had non x


----------

